# i found it



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

and it doesn't cost a fortune. while at henry's today i went on the repair clinic website to check on some parts for my washing machine, $185 for the touch screen ans $267 for the mother board. after getting the bad news i looked up my powershift and found mag1 grease for $14.50 but its out of stock right now


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Which Mag 1 grease are you looking for ??
Pepboys, Walmart and Granger carry it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I hardly ever shop at walmart there is no pepboys close to me and granger and repair clinic take about the same amount of time to get to


----------

